# How to install blade in Delta scrollsaw 40-570?



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

I recently obtained a Delta Scroll Saw, #40-570 model, made 1983. It seems to work fine, WHEN THE BLADE STAYS IN POSITION.
i seem to be almost unable to get the blade installed. I follow the instruction, but the little 'nut' used to provide tension is difficult to use. I find I may spend 10 minutes installing a blade, or maybe only 1 minute. Just seem so difficult. 
Can anyone shed a any light as to the trouble?


----------

